# diapers???



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi guysok, well, ive been offered a job that pays really really well..the problem is that i have to take the train (for 30 minutes) and there are NO BATHROOMS!!!!im thinking of just wearing diapers...do any of you use depends? please let me know your experience with them. I really need some serious advice. i dont want to let go of this job because of my ibs. im up to the point where nothing, not even ibs, is going to define me. thanks


----------



## ManualShift (Feb 17, 2007)

Immodium nor any other anti-diarrheal works for you? I say go with what works in any case. I admire your courage.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm not aware of any. Wouldn't it be nice if they had some? Years ago on Saturday Night Live they had a skit for a product called "Oops I crapped my pants". I remember my husband teasing that it was what I need.


----------



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

i know diapers are embarrassing, but hey, we all gotta continue living our lives and just work around the ibs. I do take lomotil, but whne i start to have a panic attack, that diarrhea feeling comes and i cant control it.so, since its the anxiety killing me, i figured its best to just wear the diaper and just knowing that i have that extra "security," helps me .


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I know. I agree also but I would get them as well if they worked. The problem is urine doesn't smell that bad....d does! Hopefully they'll come up with something someday.Have you tried addressing the anxiety?


----------



## 22163 (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you tried takinh Imodium as a preventative? Like one tablet every night, although you have to figure out what the best dose for you is. Then you would have the security of knowing that you are constipated and the anxiety would be better.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

That is true Jade. If you get IBS in the morning like I do, I find taking an imodium the night before to work great.


----------



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

well, im not sure if taking immodium the night before will help. ive never tried immodium, partly because im scared that it wont work as well as lomotil. i should give it a try...have any of you heard of poise diapers?


----------



## 17694 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm not sure about the diapers. I've heard of poise but not looked at them. I'm on dicetil 100 mg 3x daily. It seems to help but sometimes I still need the immodium. I call it my best friend. Don't know how many concerts or other events i've been too and spent the majority of the time in the bathroom. I know take the immodium before i leave home. My doctor also has ibs and he says not to be afraid to use it in conjuction with the medication.


----------



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

what exactly is dicetil?


----------



## 23715 (Mar 10, 2007)

I say go ahead and buy the Depends. There are different styles, some are as small as women's pads and they will do the job. My husband who has MS wears them all the time now just in case he has an accident. It saves throwing away ruined underwear or leaking through and it is worth it. How is it different from women wearing pads every month, really? It's just to protect the clothes. My mother also wore them in the last years of her life just to prevent accidents. It's not only people with IBS who have these problems sometimes. I know it's a hard thing to get your mind around, but if you think about it, it's no different from that first pair of bifocals, or that first grey hair. We get used to not being a kid anymore...


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

I find just having a diaper in my purse helps calm my nerves. I know it's there if I need it. It's kinda my security blanket. I use to take lomtil, but found that more than 2 a day made me sick and jittery. I'm on Librax now, but will from time to time still take immodium. Go to the store and get you some and see how it works for you. Tell yourself that this is going to be what you need to get through the train ride.


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Do you have a specific time that you go every day? Like for example 7 am? You could try taking the train earlier than that or arriving later? That's a possibility. I know when I started my new job I was in the "habit" of going at the time I was now commuting. The first month was hell but now my body is more in sync with the new timetable. But I have worn depends. No one can tell you have them on. I think just having one on will help ease your anxiety. Hopefully, soon enough you will be in a routine that will allow you a 30 min bathroom free ride. Good luck and congrats on the new job!


----------



## 17694 (Mar 19, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by jaded_from_ibs:what exactly is dicetil?


It was prescribed to me by my physician. Pinaverium Bromide Film coated tables used for the treatment of symptoms association with ibs: abdominal pain, bowel disturbances and intestinal discomfort. You can get them in 50 mg or 100 mg doses. I'm on the most you can take at 300 mgs per day. I have found that it does help but not 100%. Still have to use immodium occasionally but not like before.


----------



## MrGoose (Jun 17, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guysok, well, ive been offered a job that pays really really well..the problem is that i have to take the train (for 30 minutes) and there are NO BATHROOMS!!!!im thinking of just wearing diapers...do any of you use depends? please let me know your experience with them. I really need some serious advice. i dont want to let go of this job because of my ibs. im up to the point where nothing, not even ibs, is going to define me. thanks


If you have to wear a diaper, I suggest you also have a plastic panty thing over it. Diapers can leak a lot; especially with diarrhea. Also, carry a backpack with diapers, wipes; a disposable change mat, some latex gloves and some plastic bags to wrap everything up in.


----------



## Ramses2 (Feb 6, 2020)

I wear diapers every day. Also, I have discovered that taking 8mg of Lomotil very early every day SLOWS down the speed at which bowels move (motility), though it does not stop the diarrhea.


----------



## MrGoose (Jun 17, 2016)

Wear a good brand diaper with cover and carry like a back pack with you. You can change as soon as you are able to, and anything gets contained without it leaking out on your clothing 99% of the time.


----------



## AndrewKaiser78 (2 mo ago)

Do you have any information on the Ranboo Bag? Regarding this topic, I am now gathering information. I would ask that you please tell me about your experiences. I need experiences from actual users.


----------

